# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Beckham sắp sánh ngang HLV Ferguson

## 513minh891

*Beckham sắp sánh ngang HLV Ferguson*

*Hiện Beckham đang nhận được sự ủng hộ lớn của nhiều nhân vật có máu mặt ở nước Anh để có thể được phong tước Hiệp sĩ (Sir).*
*
*Vừa qua, do “ngứa mồm” trước việc Beckham chê Man xanh còn lâu mới bằng Man đỏ, “ngựa chứng” Mario Balotelli của Man City đã lớn tiếng “mắng” _Becks_ là “cầu thủ hết thời kể từ khi chuyển sang Mỹ chơi bóng cho LA Galaxy”.

Ừ thì hết thời trên sân cỏ nhưng ở ngoài đời, tiền vệ CLB LA Galaxy vẫn đang gặp thời. Hiện Beckham đang nhận được sự ủng hộ lớn của nhiều nhân vật có máu mặt ở nước Anh để có thể được phong tước Hiệp sĩ. “Tôi hoàn toàn ủng hộ Beckham được phong Hiệp sĩ trong năm nay. Cậu ấy là một hình mẫu không thể tin nổi trong giới thể thao”, Thủ tưởng Anh, David Cameron cho biết.
 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">​</div> Beckham sắp thành Sir giống như ông thầy cũ Alex Ferguson. _Ảnh_: Daylife.
​</div> 
Trong khi đó, Sir Trevor Brooking, một trong những cầu thủ gần đây nhất được phong tước Hiệp sĩ, cho rằng Beckham hoàn toàn xứng đáng: “Tôi không nghĩ ai xứng đáng hơn anh ấy trong làng thể thao. Beckham là một vị đại sứ tuyệt vời cho thể thao cả ở trong lẫn ngoài sân cỏ. Một người đàn ông thực thụ, một hình mẫu tuyệt vời”.

Thậm chí, tờ Express (Anh) còn tiết lộ _Becks_ đã nhận được sự ủng hộ tuyệt đối của hoàng tử Anh William cho việc phong tước Hiệp sĩ này. Xem ra cơ hội trở thành Sir của Beckham trong năm nay đang lớn hơn bao giờ hết.

Dù không còn ở đỉnh cao phong độ nhưng David Beckham vẫn được xem là một trong những gương mặt nổi bật đại diện cho nền thể thao đương đại của Anh. Trong sự nghiệp lừng lẫy cùng M.U, Becks đã có vô số những chiến tích. Tuy nhiên, đóng góp của cầu thủ này cho nền thể thao nước Anh lại được thể hiện nhiều hơn bên ngoài sân cỏ. 

Beckham là một trong những người góp công lớn trong việc đưa London trở thành chủ nhà của Olympic 2012. Anh cũng đã rất nỗ lực (nhưng không thành) trong cuộc vận động đăng cai VCK World Cup 2018 của nước Anh. Giờ thì đã đến lúc hoàng gia Anh ban thưởng cho những cống hiến của _Becks._

CÁC MỤC KHÁC
diem chuan 2011 
điểm chuẩn 2011 
tra cuu diem thi 2011 
diem chuan 2011 
bong da 24h 
bóng đá 
phim

----------

